# Tablet charge



## parkerbison (Jul 16, 2020)

My tablet will not hold a charge. It is on the charger all day but still is not charged.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi, and welcome to TSG.

Does your tablet show any kind of icon that the charger is connected and the battery is charging?

Is that battery showing as having been recharged to a higher amount at all than when you first connected the charger.

Are you using the charger that came with the tablet? Some other chargers may not output as much power and it could take much longer to charge, particularly if the tablet is not turned off during charging?


----------



## parkerbison (Jul 16, 2020)

cwwozniak said:


> Hi, and welcome to TSG.
> 
> Does your tablet show any kind of icon that the charger is connected and the battery is charging?
> 
> ...


It shows the battery and like a small yellow triangle symbol with an exclamation point inside of it. I am using the original charger. I charged the battery all day and when I cut the tablet on, it came up for about a minute with 1% charge and then it powered off.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Your charger is not charging the battery for some reason. Does your tablet normally make a sound, show a message, or change the battery symbol when you attach the charger? If it normally did something like that but is not doing it now, do you have another way of charging your tablet?

What are the brand and exact model number of your tablet?


----------

